# Shopware 4.0 und Nginx



## Le-Seaw (26. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

gib ja diese Tut 
Running New Shopware Version 4.0.x On Nginx (LEMP) On Ubuntu 12.04 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
und dazu noch diesen Blogeintrag:
https://timmehosting.de/shopware-hosting-auf-nginx

geht das auch mit Debian so?
Und wie verhält es sich wenn man schon ispconfig drauf hat?
Dann kann man den Anfang vom Tut doch weglassen oder?

mfg und danke

P.S. so sieht meine vhost eben aus

```
server {
        listen *:80;
       
        client_max_body_size 200M;
        server_name xxx.de www.xxx.de;

        root   /var/www/xxx.de/web;

        if ($http_host ~* "^(xxx\.de|((?:\w+(?:-\w+)*\.)*)((?!www\.)\w+(?:-\w+)*)(\.xxx\.de))$") {
            rewrite ^ $scheme://www.xxx.de$request_uri? permanent;
        }


        index index.html index.htm index.php index.cgi index.pl index.xhtml;


        location ~ \.shtml$ {
            ssi on;
        }


        error_page 400 /error/400.html;
        error_page 401 /error/401.html;
        error_page 403 /error/403.html;
        error_page 404 /error/404.html;
        error_page 405 /error/405.html;
        error_page 500 /error/500.html;
        error_page 502 /error/502.html;
        error_page 503 /error/503.html;
        recursive_error_pages on;
        location = /error/400.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/401.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/403.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/404.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/405.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/500.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/502.html {

            internal;
        }
        location = /error/503.html {

            internal;
        }

        error_log /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/xxx.de/error.log;
        access_log /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/xxx.de/access.log combined;

        ## Disable .htaccess and other hidden files
        location ~ /\. {
            deny all;
            access_log off;
            log_not_found off;
        }

        location = /favicon.ico {
            log_not_found off;
            access_log off;
        }

        location = /robots.txt {
            allow all;
            log_not_found off;
            access_log off;
        }

        location /stats {

            index index.html index.php;
            auth_basic "Members Only";
            auth_basic_user_file /var/www/clients/client1/web2/web/stats/.htpasswd_stats;
        }

        location ^~ /awstats-icon {
            alias /usr/share/awstats/icon;
        }

   #     location ~ \.php$ {
           
    #    }

        location @php {
            try_files $uri =404;
            include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;
            fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9011;
            fastcgi_index index.php;
            fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;
            #fastcgi_param PATH_INFO $fastcgi_script_name;
            fastcgi_intercept_errors on;
        }

        location /cgi-bin/ {
            try_files $uri =404;
            include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;
            root /var/www/clients/client1/web2;
            gzip off;
            fastcgi_pass  unix:/var/run/fcgiwrap.socket;
            fastcgi_index index.cgi;
            fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME  $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;
            fastcgi_intercept_errors on;
        }

          location ~ /(engine|files|templates|media/[a-z]+)/ {
       }
 location / {
                index index.html index.php shopware.php
                rewrite shopware.dll /shopware.php;
                rewrite files/documents/.* /engine last;
                rewrite images/ayww/(.*) /images/banner/$1 last;
                rewrite backend/media/(.*) media/$1 last;
                if (!-e $request_filename){
                    rewrite . /shopware.php last;
                }
       }
 location /install {
                location /install/assets {
                }
                if (!-e $request_filename){
                    rewrite . /install/index.php last;
                }
       }
  location ~ \.php$ {
                
                try_files $uri =404;
                include /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params;
                fastcgi_pass 127.0.0.1:9000;
                fastcgi_param SCRIPT_FILENAME $document_root$fastcgi_script_name;
                fastcgi_param  HTTPS $fastcgi_https;
       }
}
```


----------



## Till (26. Feb. 2013)

Das geht mit debian und ispconfig, timmehosting setzt dafür diese kombination ein.


----------



## Le-Seaw (26. Feb. 2013)

und wie genau weisst du das auch?
bzw. hast du es schonmal probiert?


----------

